# Paint Brands



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Eff excuses. If the paint has solids, strain that chit. I was taught to always strain your paint. Like earlier posted, it's the person behind the tool.


----------



## NCPainter (Sep 11, 2013)

just finished a house and homeowner insisted on b-ultra semi gloss for the trim. it turned out great (sprayed everything except crown). i charged them 9 bucks a gallon additional since it was that much more than sw...now my guys want me to use it on everything. previous post was correct...way more solids in the wall paint than most others...i add about 10 percent water and it does fine for us.


----------



## willoughby (Jan 23, 2014)

*paint brand*

I'm out not bothering with contractor talk. Anymore this aint my cup of Tea! God bless.. "I double posted on my first day, sorry for it... you guys take care. And God Bless!


----------



## willoughby (Jan 23, 2014)

*paint brand*

I'm Out God Bless!


----------



## Jerseypainter22 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks douche bag. Not all brands and tools are of the same quality. I wasnt making excuses. I was stating some products are better than others, and easier to use. You must be a real treat to work with ...


----------



## willoughby (Jan 23, 2014)

this aint my cup of tea! you guys have fun with this site!


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rustbucket said:


> My problem with Behr is not so much the results I get, but rather the amount of spatter I get when rolling it. With BM I don't really need to mask the trim. I carry a wet rag, but only end up swiping a couple if spots per room. I usually spray the trim and roll the walls and ceiling.


IMO your problem isn't the paint brand it's the nap your using that's causing that's causing your splatter just saying, I used beher almost everyday for this one contractor and no splatter, I spend when I buy my naps


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Nov 16, 2013)

Jerseypainter22 said:


> Is it me or is Behr the worst paint you could possibly use? The consistancy seems to always be different, debris in paint, thick like paste , and sags off wall...ive been doin this ten years, and i never have an issue with any other product. Anyone else have similar experience?


I have no problems with it,


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Nov 16, 2013)

Driftweed said:


> It's not the paint, it's the painter. Nothing personal. Not all paints are applied the same. Simply because they don't all have the same viscosity. "thicker" paints like behr need to be applied in thinner coats. Likewise for "thinner" paints like Speedwall brand. MOST painting contractors are either brand loyal, or are only used to painting a select range of paints. So when it comes time to step out of their comfort zone, they blame the product. I can apply behr, valspar, glidden, sherwin williams, PPG, and please the customer. But not all get applied the same way. You gotta develop a "feel" for the paint. sags are an application issue, NOT a product issue. if it sags, then you put it on too thick.


That's what I'm saying operator malfunction imo


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Nov 16, 2013)

hdavis said:


> I can pretty much put any brand paint on a wall or trim and wind up with a good job. Some don't hide as well, so I may have to put on extra coats - that's the first dollar surprise HOs can have when they pick the paint. Some spatter badly, so I either cover / mask everything or roll slower - more money. Then you have some individual paint peculiarities like the Behr chunking. I can understand people not wanting to spend $40 or so on a gallon of paint to find out how to work with it, or have it chunk up and become junk. I think the pickiest application is brushing on glossy trim paints. I've seen a lot of people have trouble adjusting their brush choice and technique to a paint they aren't used to, especially if it's a lower end paint.


When I was 18 old timer told me to don't worry about the paint,,, and paint like it's not yours, dead presidents is what it's about!! And do great work just saying.


----------



## bklynboy1970 (Nov 16, 2013)

bklynboy1970 said:


> When I was 18 old timer told me to don't worry about the paint,,, and paint like it's not yours, dead presidents is what it's about!! And do great work just saying.


I'm retired now fell 8 ft in 2008 been painting 26 years, I loved the trade... Also a journeyman block and concrete mason!! My worst paint is americas finest ... But I still put my station on the eagle and jammed them apts out at $1.00 a sq and lived every day happy


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

To all you guys that can make ANY paint look so good, your go to paint must be color place since there aren't many cheaper and what the hey you make it look good. It would be kind of foolish to pay more for paint since it all looks the same


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

I'm going to throw my 2 cents into this even though I know there are Behr lovers out there. I've encountered two projects that included HD products and both were negative. One had a Behr primer fail to the point that it pulled off in sheets down to the original builder's beige flat latex, the second was a finish egg shell that less then a joy to work with. 

If I'm going to do this for a living and my name goes on the job and I want something that I have faith in and looks good when it's done . Behr does not deliver on either of these aspects,IMO. I guess it all depends on what kind of work you do.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I know painters that got Sherwin Williams paint at Walmart:whistling


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I know painters that got Sherwin Williams paint at Walmart:whistling


Dutch bros is a sw spinoff.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Metro M & L said:


> Dutch bros is a sw spinoff.


SW sold Dutch Boy? I knew Walmart switched to Glidden, but I hadn't heard SW sold the Dutch Boy brand.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I meant they own it. You see the dutch bros in a lot of grocery stores like fred meyer. Not sure if its in walmart. Iseem to remember that sw supplied walmart but pretty iffy on that.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Color Place is the brand Walmart sells. SW (Dutch Boy) used to make it, now it's under the Glidden brand (forgot who owns Glidden).

I repainted a commercial building that the painter had use Color Place (when it was made by SW). I thought it held up pretty well for being 10+ years.


----------



## Tote&Schlep guy (Feb 1, 2014)

*Meh*

I can't say as I've ever had any issues with Behr, but like has been stated, we *always* strain paint prior to use. As for brand though, I won't use anything except BlueMoose now. It's recycled paint (is there anything *not* recycleable anymore??) and it's way cheaper. I guess they sell it retail as Loop, and my boss had some and liked it. 

Other than maybe a little more smell I can't see any difference in "new" paint to this stuff. My boss buys from the BlueMoose site cause we naturally use a lot. He said they sell in the 5gal buckets, but we buy in those big 1000 litre totes.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I know painters that got Sherwin Williams paint at Walmart:whistling


Yes but made to Wally World specs.


----------

